
Ask HN: How to improve product intuition skills? - jvln
Recently I had an interview for a Data Science position. My candidacy was declined due to lack of product intuition skills. What are the ways to improve it?
======
alltakendamned
Maybe I'm an old greybeard, but what is "product intuition" in the first place
?

------
sova
Create a product people want, push it to market, change it based on customer
feedback.

In a way it's really kinda silly, "you don't have product intuition yet" well
that's why I'm here for a job, if I had product intuition I'd build my own
!$#* product. And when you can do all the stuff they ask you to be able to do
on your own, why would you want to come work for them?

Just my thoughts, others have more experience here.

~~~
ParkerContent
From the marketing side, we call that finding product-market fit. (If you want
to search for resources.) I think the CTO at the startup I work for is pretty
good at it. But, I don't know how he does it.

